
Amazon sellers say online retail giant is trying to help itself, not consumers - ikeboy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/01/amazon-sellers-say-online-retail-giant-is-trying-help-itself-not-consumers/
======
planetzero
I used to sell products on Amazon a decade ago and they were still pulling the
same tricks.

I would sell products that had absolutely no listings in for months (I was the
first one). Within a week or two, a listing would popup for Amazon at a
cheaper cost and I would instantly lose sales...until they were gone for good.

I also still can't figure out why I was banned forever (I still can't create a
seller account to this day and nobody at Amazon will help me) because of one
customer complaint (I had 100% feedback before this). Yet, there are
counterfeiters from China and India that continue to sell their goods on
Amazon with impunity.

It's also pretty scary that as a seller, Amazon can and just use your selling
data to compete against you and most likely always get a cheaper rate than you
because they have deeper pockets.

Selling on Amazon may bring you some temporary cash, but will destroy your
business in the long-run.

------
ratsmack
Amazon is a profit driven business beholden to investors. Is this something
that is not fully understood by people in general?

~~~
gnode
Bewilderingly, many people believe in and have expectations of genuine
corporate social responsibility, and view profit-incentive interpretations of
public relations as cynical. Arguably, if this were not the case, much of PR
as practised would be ineffective.

